# Similar alternative to ADA La Plata Sand



## BigJohnnyTwoToes (9 Jun 2022)

Hi All,

I'm building a scape with black mountain seiryu, manzanita and some ada aquagravel. The plan was to use ada la plata but too but can't get it near me. Anyone know of any good almost identical in appearance alternatives? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (9 Jun 2022)

There aren't many alternatives to La Palata if you want the variable grain size.







The closest I've seen is the Wio Heaven River Sand, not quite as light as the La Plata, but some grain size variability:





Both expensive options though if you have a larger tank. Another alternative is Hugo Kamishi Natural Sand, not as light as either of the other two, and not nearly as much grain size variability (and smaller grain sizes on average) but much cheaper at around 1/6th of the price:


----------



## Nuno Gomes (9 Jun 2022)

La Plata is so bland tbh, I was very disappointed the first time I used it.

By far the best yellow/natural sand I've used is the Zolux Aquasand Rio but it might not be easy to find in the UK.


----------



## castle (9 Jun 2022)

I guess tastes are different, but combing DOOA river sand, and ADA La Plata is my favourite sand available. Just looks natural to me.


----------



## Courtneybst (9 Jun 2022)

I quite like the 'Aqua Substrate - Speckled Sand' sold at Maidenhead Aquatics. It has a great colour and texture and interestingly never went 'dirty' even during the light diatom phase.
​


----------



## Wookii (10 Jun 2022)

Nuno Gomes said:


> La Plata is so bland tbh, I was very disappointed the first time I used it.
> 
> By far the best yellow/natural sand I've used is the Zolux Aquasand Rio but it might not be easy to find in the UK.



Looks like a good option from the few pictures available, but you are right, I can't see it available anywhere in the UK.


----------



## tigertim (10 Jun 2022)

Nuno Gomes said:


> La Plata is so bland tbh, I was very disappointed the first time I used it.
> 
> By far the best yellow/natural sand I've used is the Zolux Aquasand Rio but it might not be easy to find in the UK.


Play sand from B n Q, looks great and far cheaper


----------



## Wookii (10 Jun 2022)

tigertim said:


> Play sand from B n Q, looks great and far cheaper



It depends what you are after though. I really like the cheap Unipac Silica and Silver sands too, but the thing with the fancy aquascaping sands is the variable grain sizes give a much more natural look - the silica sand is just a little too uniform - and that grain variability is difficult to recreate manually.


----------



## Conort2 (10 Jun 2022)

Buy cheap play sand and then add a few smaller bags of different grade gravel and sand to create the variability. Should save a few quid.

Cheers


----------



## Wookii (10 Jun 2022)

Conort2 said:


> Buy cheap play sand and then add a few smaller bags of different grade gravel and sand to create the variability. Should save a few quid.
> 
> Cheers



Yep - to be fair that's what I plan to do on my 1500, the cheaper sand underneath, and cap it off with the Wio heaven sand. It's far to expensive to fill a 1500 🤑


----------

